# Text-Datei an bestimmter Stelle trennen



## deinertsche (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo!
Wie kann ich eine Text-Datei an einer bestimmten Stelle aufspalten?
Ich gehe mit 
"for i in ` cat listfile.txt`"
die Zeilen einer Datei durch und prüfe, ob es eine Zeile gibt, in der nur der String "bla" steht.
Wenn er auf solch eine Zeile namens "bla" trifft, dann will ich alles was vor "bla" steht in eine Datei namens listfile_head.txt schreiben und alles was nach "bla" steht in eine zweite Datei namens listfile_tail.txt.

Wie geht sowas?

Danke
Deinertsche


----------



## RedWing (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo,


```
csplit --prefix=listfile test.txt /bla/
```

muesstest die 2 Dateien dann nur noch umbennen in deine Wunschnamen...

Gruß,

RedWing


----------

